# This is what I look like in the cold



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Looks really toasty but where's the gloves? I was trying to visualize the boots when you described them in another thread. We've finally had some really cold (for us) weather and am trying to remember how I managed to stay warm last time it was like this.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

TheZ's said:


> Looks really toasty but where's the gloves? I was trying to visualize the boots when you described them in another thread. We've finally had some really cold (for us) weather and am trying to remember how I managed to stay warm last time it was like this.


I didn't have my mittens on yet because I still had to put collars and leashes on. Yes, those are my mickey mouse boots from Joes Army/Navy


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

snug as a bug in a rug as my mym would say!
And Bentley has got bigger over xmas! What you feeding him ;-)


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Now that coat looks toasty! And, I agree with TheZ's, where are the gloves! I'll have to get my friend Jenny to take a pic of me all bundled up with my Stabilicers on!

eta: Probably won't be able to get a pic, but here's what I wear:

Leggings underneath sweatpants
Heavy sweatshirt
LLBean down jacket - I've had this jacket 10 years. It's incredibly warm, so warm I can wear a T-shirt and I'm still toasty in 10-degree weather!
Hiking/snow boots with Stabilicers attached - wearing medium-weight socks
Fleece snow hat 
A headlamp (from LLBean)! Worn over the hat 
Heavy gloves

With all this I'm totally able to walk at least a mile around the block on snowy AND icy sidewalks, and don't slip or fall at all! 

_I LOVE my Stabilicers! _


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't have a picture, but I did go out in shorts, flip flops, and a t-shirt today....


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> I though I'd start, this is how I dress to walk the dogs at night when it's cold. I bit the bullet...your turn


Lol! That's hilarious.. I can barely see your face!

I got out with sweat pants too big for me so I have to roll them up at the waist and it makes me look like I have diaper butt.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Looks cold. I wimped out on obedience class tonight because it is in the 40's.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Bentleysmom said:


> I though I'd start, this is how I dress to walk the dogs at night when it's cold. I bit the bullet...your turn


[/I][/B]

I have nothing spectacular to share... just wanted to say how BIG Bentley has gotten! He looks almost as tall as Ky.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Nanook and her pups. I'm not quite as stylish. I'll see if we can snag a pic tomorrow...


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Your first picture reminded me of this:


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Max's Dad said:


> Looks cold. I wimped out on obedience class tonight because it is in the 40's.


If it were in the 40s here, many people would be walking around in shorts, a few in t-shirts.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

lol kwhit - I thought that too! 

At night I let DH take Rose out. He handles the cold better than I do and I simply enjoy his report on the #2 every time he comes back in; which he knows I will ask if he does not volunteer the info. And here it goes:

"On a scale of 1 to 10 - 1 soft, 10 firm I would say it was about an 8 in firmness. The odor is about the same. Coloring between dark and light brown more towards dark brown this time. ANYTHING ELSE!"


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Max's Dad said:


> Looks cold. I wimped out on obedience class tonight because it is in the 40's.


LOL it's in the 20's tonight with pretty strong winds.



kwhit said:


> Your first picture reminded me of this:


This cracked me up!! That's kind of how I feel too, I lose 50 lbs when I get my gear off LOL

Sometimes Ky looks at me like, "You can't be serious mom, all the other dogs are going to see you and make fun of me" :doh:


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Claudia M said:


> "On a scale of 1 to 10 - 1 soft, 10 firm I would say it was about an 8 in firmness. The odor is about the same. Coloring between dark and light brown more towards dark brown this time. ANYTHING ELSE!"


Lol, my bf and I do this too! We score the poop from 0-100 based on the Purina poop chart (google at your own risk!). This was especially important when I was switching Molly's food.

One time, both my BF and I were walking Molly but he picked up the poop. I asked him for the score and he said, "I'm not sure.. it's 70 to 80" and I said, "well, is it on the softer or the firmer side?" Then he handed me the bag and said, "here, you feel it" and that was when I noticed a neighbor was approaching and could hear our entire conversation.. I was pretty embarrassed.


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

Vhuynh2 said:


> We score the poop from 0-100 based on the Purina poop chart (google at your own risk!).


LOLOLOLOLOL!!! oh my, who knew?!

 who besides me Googled the poop chart?!!!! :curtain:


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Even when it's 0F here I will go outside with just PJ pants on, shoes and a heavy hoodie. 

But I'm Canadian so the cold doesn't bother me much.

There's been times when it's been below 0 and I've gone outside to clean my car off in just a t-shirt :lol:


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

Ninde'Gold said:


> Even when it's 0F here I will go outside with just PJ pants on, shoes and a heavy hoodie.
> 
> But I'm Canadian so the cold doesn't bother me much.
> 
> There's been times when it's been below 0 and I've gone outside to clean my car off in just a t-shirt :lol:


Ditto. I took Rocket out this morning in a lightweight cotton sweater/shirt and jeans. As a nod to the 6" of snow, I did put my boots on. It was about 15F.

However, if I'm actually going for a walk or to the dog park, I look more like Joyce. Only I opt for down over fur.  I'll have to have DH snap a few pics this weekend. He got a new camera for Christmas and will be only too happy to oblige.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I wear lined jeans and also some kind of wind/snow pants over the jeans. I have a very warm jacket with a hood but wear ear muffs too. I have a hard time keeping my fingers warm. Going to buy those heat packs that hunters use to stick in my gloves. Plus, I wear my lined boots. I don't care how strange I look as long as I am warm!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Cathy's Gunner said:


> View attachment 124193
> 
> 
> I wear lined jeans and also some kind of wind/snow pants over the jeans. I have a very warm jacket with a hood but wear ear muffs too. I have a hard time keeping my fingers warm. Going to buy those heat packs that hunters use to stick in my gloves. Plus, I wear my lined boots. I don't care how strange I look as long as I am warm!


I once had a job that kept me outside for 8 hrs a day during winter, I bought a pair of gloves that uses a battery to heat the gloves. Never had cold fingers again. (that was the only warm spot on my body )


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gloves*

YOU look warm in the coat, but WHERE ARE YOUR GLOVES?
I would really have to dig to find a pic of me in my coat!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I have mittens like these, and they make my hands SWEAT.

I believe they're rabbit fur/hide. 

Mine are white with pink beading. My mom got them for me in honor of my Great Grandpa who was the chief of a local Native Reserve here.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Ninde'Gold said:


> I have mittens like these, and they make my hands SWEAT.
> 
> I believe they're rabbit fur/hide.
> 
> Mine are white with pink beading. My mom got them for me in honor of my Great Grandpa who was the chief of a local Native Reserve here.


I DO wear really warm gloves, DH took these pics before I got the dogs collars & leashes on which I can't do with my gloves on


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

Wow, you look wonderful! We live just a little north of you and our winter dog walking clothes are terrible! Old hand me down coats from my Dad with a different color pocket sewn on in an emergency when the original pocket ripped off, 40 year old faded ski pants, mismatched mittens…

If it wasn’t for Cody being groomed to a perfection, I’m sure people would think, “Look at those poor homeless people and their dog.” 
Connie and Cody


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Cody'sMom said:


> Wow, you look wonderful! We live just a little north of you and our winter dog walking clothes are terrible! Old hand me down coats from my Dad with a different color pocket sewn on in an emergency when the original pocket ripped off, 40 year old faded ski pants, mismatched mittens…
> 
> If it wasn’t for Cody being groomed to a perfection, I’m sure people would think, “Look at those poor homeless people and their dog.”
> Connie and Cody


That's what I look like in the summer walking the dogs, so you're not alone! And here's a secret, under that coat I"M WEARING MY PJ TOP but I do wear clean undies in case I get run over or something (mama drilled that into my head)


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Bentleysmom said:


> I though I'd start, this is how I dress to walk the dogs at night when it's cold. I bit the bullet...your turn


Looks like Heidi Klum has some competition for winter apparel.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Joyce you look like you're ready for some serious winter walking there. The dogs look like they're not quite sure it's you or not.

It was a toasty 15 degree's out this AM. This is how we like to start and finish our morning walks...as close to the fireplace as possible!


A74A3189 by StillWaterGold, on Flickr

Wally (soxOZ) posted it was what looked like 112 degree's down under...think I'd rather have the snow and a nice warm fireplace.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-pictures/124745-okay-dad-4.html

Pete


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Yep Pete I'll take the cold any day over the heat! I love walking when it's cold out, we walk along the lakes and it's beauty wherever your eyes land. I love how quite it is, all you hear is the wild life.

The dogs know it's me in that coat but Ky always wants to kill it  I think I paid like $20. for that coat over 15 yrs ago, it's walked a lot of dogs in the winter.

You both look cozy in front of that fire


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Ninde'Gold said:


> I have mittens like these, and they make my hands SWEAT.
> 
> I believe they're rabbit fur/hide.
> 
> Mine are white with pink beading. My mom got them for me in honor of my Great Grandpa who was the chief of a local Native Reserve here.


Those are beautiful and look really warm. What a nice way to remember your Great Grandpa.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Bentleysmom said:


> Yep Pete I'll take the cold any day over the heat! I love walking when it's cold out, we walk along the lakes and it's beauty wherever your eyes land. I love how quite it is, all you hear is the wild life.
> 
> The dogs know it's me in that coat but Ky always wants to kill it  I think I paid like $20. for that coat over 15 yrs ago, it's walked a lot of dogs in the winter.
> 
> You both look cozy in front of that fire


I do have a heavy coat I throw on but sitting in front of that fire place for the picture I'm afraid I'd be sweating. And taking the picture outside with a tripod and everything was just more than I wanted to deal with.

It really is quite and as you say the only sounds you hear are the wildlife...I can live with that.

Ky's probably jealous of the fur coat and can't figure out why it gets to be closer to you than she does.

Pete


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

I don't have any pictures of me, but when it gets real cold I like to set up the heated chuckit station:


Untitled by 82Blueberry, on Flickr



When I am our hiking or sledding, I cannot go without a pair of zippo handwarmers. Those things are fantastic and throw out a lot of heat. I do tend to smell like lighter fluid, but that's ok.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Yep, you definitely live in Michigan! It's been a particularly cold week here. At least you get out and walk--since Fozzie died, I've had no motivation! Time for another dog...


----------



## pshales (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm not sure what I love most about this thread - the clothing part or the poop chart. We've been struggling with Sunshine's food / poo these past few weeks. GF and I are also oversharing about what we scoop when we take puppy for her walks. 

I'm trying to decide which would be less gross - printing the poop chart and leaving it for her when she gets home or sending a link to it via email.


As for winter wear - I bought some snow boots for our Christmas trip to CO a few weeks ago, and they've been a staple for my morning walk (even when it's sunny out!) I tend to over-layer since I hate to be cold.


----------



## buzdean (Aug 28, 2012)

no Stormy Kromer??


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

buzdean said:


> no Stormy Kromer??


Umm .... so...technically yes, just an updated version


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

No pics, but I just got a Lands End Stadium Squall Coat. I've never had a long coat like that and I'm loving how warm my legs are.


----------



## Waggily Tail (Jan 11, 2009)

Bentleysmom said:


> I though I'd start, this is how I dress to walk the dogs at night when it's cold. I bit the bullet...your turn


I love these pics! Three fur kids!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Hey, joyce, i thought maybe that coat of yours, was made out of dog hairs you collected!!!


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

My DH was bundling up last night to take Vinnie for a walk and Vinnie said ( yes he talks all the time) "just grow some fur like me and you won't have to put all that crap on"
My DH can't even keep "fur" on his head 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

goldensrbest said:


> Hey, joyce, i thought maybe that coat of yours, was made out of dog hairs you collected!!!


It certainly could be, I've collected enough dog hairs over the years to make us all a coat!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I figured that joyce, i know i could with my four!


----------

